
The Government Is Using a No Fly Zone to Suppress Journalism at Standing Rock - tsujamin
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-government-is-using-a-no-fly-zone-to-suppress-journalism-at-standing-rock
======
kristopolous
The war to continue building New Large-Scale Fossil Fuel Infrastructure
continues...we're supposed to spinning this down for the planet to remain
habitable...Instead we have tax-payer subsidized security to bring new stuff
online. We are insane.

~~~
undersuit
The profits were promised. The money has been borrowed. You don't just stop.

------
squozzer
Makes one wonder what exactly they fear.

~~~
burfog
Could be a chainsaw:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Viwwetf0gU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Viwwetf0gU)

Could be a flamethrower:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwmh7ddPsk4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwmh7ddPsk4)

Could be a submachinegun:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNPJMk2fgJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNPJMk2fgJU)

